# Preventing Electrical interference in Fish Finders



## whistler (Jun 2, 2012)

I've heard discussions about running transducer wiring along with your other boating wiring will (might) cause interference in the unit. Does this occur only when the wires are bundled together or will you get interference if the wires are in the same proximity to each other.


----------



## atuck593 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the main cause of interference is when the trolling motor and fish finder are run from the same battery. I have read a few posts and articles online that helped my decision. I bought a Humminbird finder and found this on their website. https://www.humminbird.com/Faq.aspx?TaxonomyId=103A1849 The money I paid for the finder I figured I would play it safe so I bought a small 20amp battery for my fish finder and ran the cables to it on the opposite side of the boat to reduce any interference and so far so good.


----------



## Butthead (Jun 2, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> I think the main cause of interference is when the trolling motor and fish finder are run from the same battery.... I bought a small 20amp battery for my fish finder and ran the cables to it on the opposite side of the boat to reduce any interference and so far so good.



Best solution.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 2, 2012)

If you can run the wires for the FF on the other side of the boat away from the TM power wires, that would be best from what I've read as well. If you can't, try to keep them seperated as best you can. Hook your FF up to your cranking battery and not the the TM batt


----------

